# My pearl grey R33 gtr v spec...



## Aussie Godzilla (Oct 1, 2009)

Well took some piccys today not the best and the car needs a detail 

Here goes anyway


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Looks nice, that's a really rare colour on R33GTR's. I used to have one in the same colour.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Really nice colour on a 33 that, help it look less dated!
Very nice!

Bob


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

That sure is a lovely colour. Looks good too on the 34GTR wheels..

Have that front splitter tidied up!


----------



## Aussie Godzilla (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah the coilovers and ride height dont help the front splitter!!

Didnt know it was a rare colour i thought the rare colours were le mans blue and midnight purple...


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice car liking that colour:thumbsup:


----------



## Aussie Godzilla (Oct 1, 2009)

cheers


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

is she running right now youve adjusted the timing?

tib


----------



## Aussie Godzilla (Oct 1, 2009)

dont konw yet going out in about half an hr to a friends so wil post up once back...

i hope its alright????


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

fourtoes said:


> Really nice colour on a 33 that, help it look less dated!


How dare one Bob how dare


----------



## JayJay (Apr 19, 2010)

Looking good


----------



## Beaker (Mar 6, 2002)

Lovely looking car and in the best colour . A little bit bias


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks Great!! Amazing Colour!!


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice colour combo


----------



## Aussie Godzilla (Oct 1, 2009)

Cheers everyone


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Amazing Colour for R33, any plans?


----------



## Aussie Godzilla (Oct 1, 2009)

At the moment just gonna try and get some deep dish rims get all the little jobs sorted on it ie leaky sump gasket, new cv boots tc and generally tidy it up...


----------

